# Christmas/Summer BIAB Recipes



## Lowlyf (4/11/15)

Guys,

I am after a delicious summer beer for the festive season.
We will have a lot of family over so throw your best recipes down! (Please)

Cheers


----------



## hwall95 (4/11/15)

Easy summer ale. Light and it packs a punch with all cubed hops. Galaxy and Mosiac are a great summer combo imo.

OG:1.045 Size: 23
FG: 1.010
IBU: 30

Grain:
3.5kg BB Pale Malt
1kg Wheat Malt
0.2kg Caramalt

Hops:
20g Galaxy - Cube
20g Mosiac - Cube
25g Galaxy - Dry Hop
25g Mosiac - Dry Hop

Yeast:
M44 or Wy 1272


----------



## Blind Dog (4/11/15)

Kolsch

100% German Pils malt (or up to 5% munich/vienna if you like; some add about 5% wheat)
Spalt hops (or other noble hops) at 90 minutes

I aim for an ABV of 4,5% and about 21 IBU. If you aim higher or lower, keep the bitterness to starting gravity ratio at about 0.5

Single infusion mash at 65C for 60 minutes; 90 minutes boil with whirlfloc or equivalent 10/15 minutes before the end
WLP 029 is my preferred yeast at 16C
It benefits from some lagering if you can and is a good candidate for gelatine/finings or filtering


----------



## Lowlyf (4/11/15)

hwall95 said:


> Easy summer ale. Light and it packs a punch with all cubed hops. Galaxy and Mosiac are a great summer combo imo.
> 
> OG:1.045 Size: 23
> FG: 1.010
> ...


Please excuse my ignorance, but please explain cube hopping?


----------



## Spohaw (4/11/15)

And how did you work out ibu with the cube hop ?

I figured that as soon as it goes below 80 degrees c it stops adding bitterness but I can't work out when it drops below 80 

I have just been chucking the cube in the laundry sink full of water changing it when ever the water feels warm


----------



## SBOB (4/11/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but please explain cube hopping?


No chill technique where instead of adding the hops to the boil or flame-out, they are dumped into the cube with the hot wort racked on top, cube sealed up and left to cool on its own.

As the hops are added to the hot wort there is some 'rough' approximations on how much IBU this adds, but most use something like a 15-20min addition as an equivalent to cube hoping


----------



## hwall95 (4/11/15)

Yeah as SBOB mentioned, I just use 15min as an approximation which to my tastebuds have tasted about right. The recipe above makes for an easy brew due to it's lack of kettle additions, just have to remember to add whirlfloc/equivalent and apart from that you can start cleaning and have a beer.


----------



## Lowlyf (4/11/15)

SBOB said:


> No chill technique where instead of adding the hops to the boil or flame-out, they are dumped into the cube with the hot wort racked on top, cube sealed up and left to cool on its own.
> 
> As the hops are added to the hot wort there is some 'rough' approximations on how much IBU this adds, but most use something like a 15-20min addition as an equivalent to cube hoping





hwall95 said:


> Yeah as SBOB mentioned, I just use 15min as an approximation which to my tastebuds have tasted about right. The recipe above makes for an easy brew due to it's lack of kettle additions, just have to remember to add whirlfloc/equivalent and apart from that you can start cleaning and have a beer.


Ahh yep piece of cake. I have a 15L cube that I use for my half batches but I may have to invest in a bigger cube then. That is probably the easiest recipe I've ever seen. Love it


----------



## SBOB (4/11/15)

Lowlyf said:


> Ahh yep piece of cake. I have a 15L cube that I use for my half batches but I may have to invest in a bigger cube then. That is probably the easiest recipe I've ever seen. Love it


If you want even more cube hopping advice (or inspiration to throw massive amounts of hops into a cube) then look for Yob's posts on the topic


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/11/15)

Summer Ale

1040
1008

Mashed at 64 for 40mins

60% pils
40% wheat

60min boil

10min only addition of Simcoe,centennial, Citra to 20ibu, if no chill add to cube.

Ferment at 18c and dry hop same combo at 2g/L.


----------



## Spohaw (4/11/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Summer Ale
> 
> 1040
> 1008
> ...


Sounds kind of like an American wheat recipe 

What is the difference between an American wheat and a Summer ale ? 

Not a big fan if ferals summer ale , slyfox


----------



## geesexar (5/11/15)

My 3rd BIAB recipe a summer/session ale...gonna brew it on the weelend

Batch Size (L): 50.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.000
Total Hops (g): 230.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.62 %
Colour (SRM): 3.8 (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 54.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
9.000 kg barretts burstin ale malt (90%)
0.500 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5%)
0.500 kg Wheat Malt (5%)

Hop Bill
----------------
60.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
35.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
35.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @30 minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
50.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)
50.0 g D Saaz Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 17°C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## yum beer (5/11/15)

This ones a cracker.
Sweet malt and a nice hop flavour.
Won't offend anyone but enough character for those who know.
2 weeks in the bottle to carb and drinks brilliant.

Summer Ale
Original Gravity (OG): 1.037 (°P): 9.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.64 %
Colour (SRM): 4.8 (EBC): 9.5
Bitterness (IBU): 24.0 (Average)

48.65% Pilsner
27.03% Golden Promise Malt
13.51% Munich I
5.41% Carahell
5.41% Wheat Malt
0.6 g/L Super Alpha (11% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Cascade (5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 15°C with 1028 - London Ale 3 months + 11gm US-05

Mash in - 54c - 10 min
Rest 66c - 40 min
Mash Out 72c - 20 min
Sparge 75c


----------



## Judanero (5/11/15)

*Recipe #1*

100% Pils

Czech Saaz or Perle to 24-27 ibu @ 60 mins

Mash at 66

Yeast: Budvar, Danish Lager or similar fermented at 11c (Diacetly rest done, lager for two weeks before moving to kegs)

*Recipe #2*

95% ale malt, 5% wheat (or light xtal)

Cascade or Amarillo to 35 ibu at 60, 1g/l at flameout

Mash at 66 for 60

Yeast: 1056,1272, us-05 or WLP001 ferment at 17 ramp to 19 near end of ferment, CC for 5 days before moving to kegs.

Both recipes aim 1.044- 1.050 OG


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/11/15)

Spohaw said:


> Sounds kind of like an American wheat recipe
> What is the difference between an American wheat and a Summer ale ?
> Not a big fan if ferals summer ale , slyfox


Yep and American wheat, perfect for summer! 

If you like reduce the wheat to 15-20% but what's important is to get the pH right and the carbonation higher like 2.6-2.8 vols to get it crisp.


----------



## contrarian (6/11/15)

Summer is a great time to make some yeast driven beers!

A basic hefeweizen with 50/50 pils and wheat to about 1.045. 15 IBU of noble hops and a good liquid hefe yeast. Ferment at 16C for a bit of balance in flavour. Also has the advantage of being ready to drink in a week and beat drunk young. 

Saison is another great summer style. For a basic one use 80% pils, 20% wheat to about 1.040. Mash low at around 63C. Aim for about 20 IBU, you can add some flavour or aroma additions but they're not essential. Wyeast farmhouse ale is great for this and push the temp up into the high 20s. Something a bit different but a lovely easy summer drink.


----------



## Barge (6/11/15)

contrarian said:


> and beat drunk young.



Bit harsh, isn't it?


----------



## hwall95 (6/11/15)

contrarian said:


> Summer is a great time to make some yeast driven beers!


Yeah +1 to yeast driven beers. An afternoon Hefe on the back deck is lovely. Same with a saison, but unfortunately most of my saisons aren't the most sessionable beers...

I'm a bit bias because I love it, but wy3638 is an excellent Hefe yeast. Ferments very fast and gives at great combo at flavour at 17. If you did a mash rest at 43 you can also bring out more clove. I didn't mean to but I did a Hefe grain to glass in 6 days earlier in the year. Finished fermenting in two and by the sixth it was tasting great so I kegged it. Also was best Hefe I've made 

This thread is reminding of all the brewing I need to get done starting in two weeks


----------



## dannymars (6/11/15)

hwall95 said:


> This thread is reminding of all the brewing I need to get done starting in two weeks


tell me about it... see my pipeline in my sig... still got heaps more to do, getting married in Feb, and need 10 kegs at least. Plus there's a whole summer of drinking in between... joizus


----------



## hwall95 (7/11/15)

dannymars said:


> tell me about it... see my pipeline in my sig... still got heaps more to do, getting married in Feb, and need 10 kegs at least. Plus there's a whole summer of drinking in between... joizus


Yeah a lot a brewing indeed! I brewed for my older brothers wedding (just bottled though) and it was a lot of work, but the guests loved it though, they drunk 13 cartons...

And there's summer drinking with the mates that love coming over for a 'few' beers, at least summer's a good way to get a range of summer beers downpat


----------



## pvan340 (7/11/15)

Judanero said:


> *Recipe #1*
> 
> 100% Pils
> 
> ...


This with a few % acidulated malt. Fermented at 14 degrees with notto , grain to brain in 10 days. Beautiful crisp clean faux lager.


----------



## Matplat (8/11/15)

Interesting.... i was wondering if there is a way to simulate a lager without having to deal with the rigmarole of the lagering process...


----------



## contrarian (8/11/15)

Matplat said:


> Interesting.... i was wondering if there is a way to simulate a lager without having to deal with the rigmarole of the lagering process...


There's a few threads around about using swiss lager S-187 (I think) for lagers but fermenting at 18C with good results. Have done one myself that came out fine. Certainly much less time and effort than the traditional method!


----------



## Topher (8/11/15)

My summer hefes are about 1038-1040. 
50/50 pils/wheat.
German hops at 60min only, low IBU. 
Mash 64. 90min boil.
WB-06. Start at 15c, up a degree a day. 
Kegged in a week. Empty the next.


----------



## Barge (8/11/15)

+1 for S-189.

I've used it quite a few timed over the years with great results. I tried M84 for my last lager and it's a little estery. Will need a decent lagering period to come good. I'll be going straight back to 189 next time.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/11/15)

Ross's Summer Ale base recipe has served me well (BIAB).

92% Maris Otter
8% Torrefied Wheat

to about 1.050 and fermented using US-05 or BRY-97.

I've used Mosaic, Riwaka, Vic Secret, and Sorachi Ace as single hop (usually at 60min, flameout and in the cube).

Vic Secret and Mosaic being my preference so far.

Very recently have used Gladfield American Ale (95%) and Gladfield Toffee (5%) to 1.050 to make a cracking APA which is extremely sessionable.
Hop combo is Galaxy and Mosaic 50:50 and it's a great beer (to my taste). Enjoyed a few this arvo before the SE Qld weather intervened.


----------



## Matplat (10/11/15)

Barge said:


> +1 for S-189.
> 
> I've used it quite a few timed over the years with great results. I tried M84 for my last lager and it's a little estery. Will need a decent lagering period to come good. I'll be going straight back to 189 next time.


So you can just use a lager yeast at ale temps and it still tastes like a lager??? And you don't need to lager it either??? That seems too easy....


----------



## contrarian (10/11/15)

Lagering for a couple of weeks will help but for all intents and purposes that is correct and it is that easy. 

It makes sense when you think about it. It's hard to imagine most commercial lagers being fermented over 3+ weeks and then lagered for a month. That kind of throughput would kill them!


----------



## Barge (10/11/15)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/15992-s189-yeast-help/?p=310074


I've never gone as high as 20C and I haven't brewed that many lately but my experience was similar. Pitch and ferment at 17-18C and cold crash when done. Drinking clean, clear lager with 2-3 weeks of pitching yeast.

Tried a lager with the M-84 recently. First batch I pitched a starter at 13C and fermented at that temp for however long. D-rest, cold crash, gelatin, etc. 1 week in keg and I'm not happy with it. Not sure if it's estery or acetaldehyde but there's something going on. Hoping that it will dissipate with time. 2nd batch I pitched warm (for SWMBO related reasons) and cooled to lager ferment temps. It's currently lagering in FV and has the same strong flavour as the first. I'm thinking ethyl acetate because it seems a bit fruity/acetone.

Anyhow, that's a long-winded way of saying that I'll go back to using S-189.


----------



## Matplat (10/11/15)

contrarian said:


> Lagering for a couple of weeks will help but for all intents and purposes that is correct and it is that easy.
> 
> It makes sense when you think about it. It's hard to imagine most commercial lagers being fermented over 3+ weeks and then lagered for a month. That kind of throughput would kill them!


I've had that thought more than once, why is most megaswill a lager that they would have to put that much work in to? but you reckon they don't bother?

I thought that lager yeast makes off flavours at ale temps... I guess as barge has found out... but S-189 gets away with it somehow?


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (10/11/15)

us 05/001/1056 @ ~15C makes a pretty good fake lager. It will take a little longer to ferment than usual at that temp but does the job.

edit: you can start to raise the temp after 3-4 days and still get a nice clean ferment as well.


----------



## Futur (11/11/15)

Matplat said:


> Interesting.... i was wondering if there is a way to simulate a lager without having to deal with the rigmarole of the lagering process...


Give this a shot - it essentially makes lagers no harder or more time consuming than ales...

http://brulosophy.com/methods/lager-method/


----------



## Matplat (11/11/15)

Nice! I'll have to give that a go, ive been itching to make an Oktoberfest!


----------



## danestead (11/11/15)

I've got a session saison and summer ale recipe planned. Also a munich helles style lager. That should see me through the warm months.


----------



## tj2204 (13/11/15)

I'm going to have a crack at my first recipe with no hops in the boil, all in the cube.

Not 100% on the IBU calculations though, I've done a couple of batches with cube hopping using 20 mins for the calculation but feel like I'm certainly getting a lot less bitterness than that.

Looking at doing a S&W Pacific Ale type thingie, I've got 100gm of Galaxy so I thought I'll use them all spread out between the cube and dry in the keg.

3kg BB Ale
1.5kg BB Wheat
40gm Galaxy - Cube
60gm Galaxy - Dry

If I punch that into beersmith or brewer's friend I get nearly 40 IBU - Does this sound right?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (13/11/15)

tj2204 said:


> I'm going to have a crack at my first recipe with no hops in the boil, all in the cube.
> 
> If I punch that into beersmith or brewer's friend I get nearly 40 IBU - Does this sound right?


Sounds close if you're using the cube addition as 20 minutes. It depends on your OG and the AA% of your Galaxy.
1.050 and 14%AA at 20 minutes gives me 38IBU Tinseth (using BIABacus).


----------



## tj2204 (13/11/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Sounds close if you're using the cube addition as 20 minutes. It depends on your OG and the AA% of your Galaxy.
> 1.050 and 14%AA at 20 minutes gives me 38IBU Tinseth (using BIABacus).


Totally understand that.

What I was talking about though was perceived bitterness, in my experience so far I haven't felt like I've got anywhere near the same bitterness from a cube hop as a 20 minute boil so I'm finding it hard to get the additions right.


----------



## bconnery (13/11/15)

S189 is a beautiful clean lager yeast that gives you lagers ready to go in a shorter space of time. 
You can ferment it higher as some do, 18C or so, or ferment down around 12 - 14 and either way it doesn't need much "lagering"
I just chill mine at fridge temps, about 8-9C in my case, for a week, two if I have time. 

This is my basic pils/lager "recipe"
90/10 Pils/Munich malt
Bitter to 30-40 IBU depending on hop and preference
Bittering addition at 60 then the bulk of IBUs made up of a flavour addition at 10-15 mins with a ratio of 1.23g/litre (not my invention, I inherited it from someone way back now...), rounded unless you have really really good scales. 
I tend to round up for noble hops and down if I'm using NZ hops, Nelson or Motueka make lovely lagers. 
S189, two packets

I've used this recipe with a number of different combinations. Hallertau, Nelson Sauvin and Motueka (BSaaz) have been my favourites though...
They dont tend to last very long in summer that's for sure...


----------



## Barge (13/11/15)

Maybe plug it in as a 15 minute addition. FWIW, I have always found the perceived bitterness of late additions to be less than early. E.g. A single hop addition at 60 minutes for a total of 40IBUs would seem much more bitter than a late boil for 40IBUs. 

I don't know why. 



tj2204 said:


> Totally understand that.
> 
> What I was talking about though was perceived bitterness, in my experience so far I haven't felt like I've got anywhere near the same bitterness from a cube hop as a 20 minute boil so I'm finding it hard to get the additions right.


----------



## danestead (14/11/15)

Barge said:


> Maybe plug it in as a 15 minute addition. FWIW, I have always found the perceived bitterness of late additions to be less than early. E.g. A single hop addition at 60 minutes for a total of 40IBUs would seem much more bitter than a late boil for 40IBUs.
> I don't know why.


Is it a harshness thats different? Is 1 beer noticably out of balance and sweet where the other is balanced or is 1 just harsh and the other isnt?


----------



## Barge (14/11/15)

It's not a harshness, or even a flaw. If it was a style that called for little to no hop flavour and aroma then it would just taste bitter. If it was late hopped then there would be bitterness but also whatever flavour from the hops (e.g. passionfruit or citrus). The second beer would be bitter but because of the other flavours it would just seem less bitter to me.


----------



## reardo (17/11/15)

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale is a winner at my house in the summertime. A must have on tap :kooi:


----------



## Lowlyf (17/11/15)

reardo said:


> Dr Smurto's Golden Ale is a winner at my house in the summertime. A must have on tap :kooi:


Yeah I might have to brew that. I brewed a Fat Yak clone on the weekend but I would still love a golden ale in my collection for Christmas/New Years.


----------



## Monsta86 (16/12/15)

I'm looking to do a biab Ella smash, using BB pilsner malt to make a nice light refreshing summer ale.... But I need some help on quality and times using ella..... Any advice would be amazing


----------

